
Windows Defender Antivirus will run in a sandbox on Windows 10 - solarengineer
https://www.engadget.com/2018/10/27/windows-defender-antivirus-sandbox/
======
andy32j3b
I found that the core of Bitdefender’s antivirus is its powerful engine for
scanning files. I’m also usually concerned about my privacy when I browse the
web, so I was happy to find Bitdefender’s privacy tools that used to be
exclusive to major names such as Kaspersky.

[https://www.safetydetective.com/best-
antivirus/bitdefender/](https://www.safetydetective.com/best-
antivirus/bitdefender/)

